# 2010 campground haunt



## buckaneerbabe

I guess I should finally post my haunt video before 2011 rolls around. I kinda went a little over board building stuff, it took a 14' rented trailer, our motorhome, my suv and our friends truck to haul all our stuff to the camp ground. :googly:


----------



## CreeepyCathy

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I bow to the master.... That was amazing!!!! Every part of it!!! wow!!

Please tell me your secret to such fabulous thunder & lightning. I won't ask you how you pulled off all the rest; I wouldn't have a chance in trying to duplicate that. lol

You know I'm a Huge fan of your 'eternal' stone. 

And, your Peeper is my fav.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## halloween71

Yours is one of my favs!!!!
Loveeeeee it!


----------



## Wildcat

WOW. That would be quite the set up at any location. Very nicely done.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Envious. i'm am extremely jelous! i couldn't even hope to build anything of that magnatude! wow!


----------



## kprimm

Buckaneerbabe, I think I'm in love with you! That is awesome! I see a ton of work and love in that display. Way to set the bar very high.


----------



## spideranne

Love your display, especially the first skeleton with his head in his hat. Why do we always put things right side up, when up side down is so much more interesting?


----------



## jdubbya

Move over Walt Disney!! That's just fantastic! Love the chess pieces moving on their own and the rolling fog is something I could only hope for!


----------



## Mr Grimsley

OMG! B-Babe, that was ... OMG! That was just... that was... WOW! Nothing short of amazing!


----------



## scareme

Wow! You leave me speechless!


----------



## remylass

What a fantastic haunt. Can't believe it is a campground.


----------



## fick209

WOW!!! I am extremely impressed, this is very cool! Fantastic job on everything!


----------



## bloodymaniac

like everyone else AMAZING FANTASTIC now how do i compete lol


----------



## stagehand1975

Could you make up a post of what it took to put this together? Hardware, software, lighting, time. I am sure a lot of us on here are intrigued. I think it is an awesome display that you put together. It appears to be right up there in quality with some of the best pro haunt displays.


----------



## playfx

WOW, pro haunts have nothing going on next to you.


----------



## beelce

DANG B-Babe.....that is outstanding, so glad you got it posted....thanks..!!


----------



## debbie5

AMAZING! And then my second thought was: How do you POWER all that at a CAMPGROUND!!?? Do tell...


----------



## IMU

WOW ... what a great display ... wonderful work!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Great job!


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Thanks you guys! You all are so awesome!



debbie5 said:


> AMAZING! And then my second thought was: How do you POWER all that at a CAMPGROUND!!?? Do tell...


Debbie, it's all powered with just 2 plugs! To be honest I always expect to blow out the main power at the campground. :googly:



spideranne said:


> Love your display, especially the first skeleton with his head in his hat. Why do we always put things right side up, when up side down is so much more interesting?


I know what you mean, I don't know why we don't see more props with body parts removed.


----------



## Bethene

I have told you this before, but it bears repeating, you are my hero!!!!!! I could watch this over and over, and never get tired of it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Amazing Haunt!!! Could easily be pro!
Do you moonlight for Disney by any chance?


----------



## MapThePlanet

That is fantastic. One of these days


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I can't imagine the amount of work this must take to set up away from home...well done!


----------



## jaege

Wow. Really. Wow. The work you put into that is just amazing.


----------



## ScareRookie

*Bravo*

I am standing up and clamping right now. Deserves nothing less. Outstanding.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Wow!!! Excellent!!!


----------



## ghost37

Awesome job! Every prop was amazing!!!


----------



## MaryShelley

I can't say anything about it that hasn't already been said. Truly magnificent work!! I wish I lived closer to you so I could come see your show every year! And, I LOVE that it's set up in a campground! Brilliant!


----------



## ds6191

What a Great haunt! Thanks for sharing. I bet there are a lot of happy campers at that campground.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Campground management should be paying you to camp there! Awesome!


----------



## Acid PopTart

*That was simply INCREDIBLE!!!* I loved your lighting and sound and everything but my favourites was the dog with the key in his mouth! And the chess game! Wow! How did you do that if I may be so bold to ask?


----------



## Homer

awesome


----------



## Headless

I've just seen this too - wow what an amazing setup.


----------



## cerinad

Awesome...I love it. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## MrGrimm

OMG! That's was killer!!!! Awesome, awesome haunt! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

For one brief moment, I seriously wondered how much airfare would be out to Cali.


----------



## QDance

Why aren't you working for Disney World and Universal Studios? LOL!! Amazing haunt, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Thanks everyone! I'm really looking forward to setting up this year, I have a few new props I'm anxious to see displayed. And if only I could get them to hire me Qdance, it would be a dream come true!


----------



## Spider Rider

What everyone said plus another WOW!! Very fun and cohesive. 2 plugs huh, you deserve an electrical engineering degree too.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Spider Rider said:


> What everyone said plus another WOW!! Very fun and cohesive. 2 plugs huh, you deserve an electrical engineering degree too.


But the question is can I do it again! :googly:


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

What else can be said but wow, just wow!


----------

